# Monsanto in the bee bussiness now.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

From Monsantoâs Web Page, todayâ¦


Monsanto Company (NYSE: MON) today announced it has acquired Beeologics, which researches and develops biological tools to provide targeted control of pests and diseases. Terms of the deal were not disclosed. 


Beeologics is focused on biological research. Current projects in its pipeline â including a product candidate being developed to help protect bee health â use a naturally-occurring process to provide targeted pest and disease control. 


The expertise Beeologics has developed will enable Monsanto to further explore the use of biologicals broadly in agriculture. Monsanto will use the base technology from Beeologics as a part of its continuing discovery and development pipeline. Biological products will continue to play an increasingly important role in supporting the sustainability of many agricultural systems. Both companies expect that their combined research could provide farmers with novel approaches to the challenges they face. 


Monsanto, which has proven expertise in managing a technology pipeline, will support the Beeologics team and its Technology Advisory Board in advancing its pipeline. Beeologics' work to promote bee health will continue under Monsanto's ownership. 


From the Beeologics web pageâ¦



The challenges of bringing new veterinary therapeutic drugs to market are significant and require careful planning around research, development, testing, manufacturing and regulatory processes. Understanding the mechanisms of the interaction between viruses and honey bees has given Beeologics scientists the insight to create a roadmap for developing a rationally designed formulation that will prevent viral infection. 



Beeologics' product development philosophy is based on a balance between meeting the immediate needs of the beekeeping industry, the time it takes to develop appropriate products and the availability of technology. True to our mission, the Beeologics team committed its efforts to what we strongly believe will make the most significant impact on bee health within the most reasonable time frame.



Remembeeâ¢ our first line of defense product, was chosen to be first to market in a line of RNAi based products that are designed to protect bees from infectious diseases and parasites. Remebee is Beeologics' first breakthrough development in preventing Israeli Acute Paralysis Virus (IAPV) infection, reducing the impact of Colony Collapse Disorder (CCD) caused by bee viruses, and strengthening honey bee colonies for highly effective crop pollination. Beeologics has filed for patent protection (patent pend ing) for the technology that covers the Remebee line of products to include not only protection from IAPV, but also protection against all other bee viruses and pathogens. 



The next product, RemebeeProâ¢, will be released in the near future. The knowledge acquired in the process of developing Remebee will have an immediate accelerating impact on RemebeeProâ¢. Breakthrough in scale-up technologies completes the tool-kit that enables Beeologics to make the Remebee line of products available and affordable to the beekeeper community. 

 Al


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

Sounding more and more like their roundup plan. Create roundup and plants that are roundup resistant.

Next create virusup and bees that are virusup resistant.

I don't trust that company at all. Course I don't use chemicals in my hives so just "Stay away from me Monsanto"

Mav


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I see nothing but trouble and lawsuits out of this.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't see any goverment intervention on the peoples behalf when it comes to Monsanto.
They (Monsanto) have all the major parties GOPig heads, DEMeat heads and the TEA bags covered with camapin money including some judges at the federal leveal.
They have lost a few cases which they will probably win in appeal.

 Al


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Hmmm - maybe Monsanto's main plan is to study plant and insect pollination - and to find a way to genetically alter plants so that don't need insects and pollinate on their own?

At any rate, I don't see any good coming out of this.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Hmmm - maybe Monsanto's main plan is to study plant and insect pollination - and to find a way to genetically alter plants so that don't need insects and pollinate on their own?
> 
> At any rate, I don't see any good coming out of this.



i agree, dont think this is a good thing either


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm with you guys, I sense ulterior motives that screw us, and up their profits. I wish they would just go back to building the Homes Of The Future.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

BAD BAD!!!

Monsanto and Walmart arent Your friend.


----------

